# Japanischer TV Sender sendet ab 2016 in 8k



## turbosnake (7. Januar 2013)

Der japanische TV Sender 'NHK' ist mal wieder Vorreiter in Sachen Auflösung, da sie schon 2016 (statt 2012) TV Programm in 8k, das sind  7,680*4,320 Pixel. ( Super Hi-Vision)
Getestet wurde diese Technick schon beiden Olypmpischen  Sommerspielen in London.
Allerdings sind die ungepackten 26 Gigabit pro sekunde  eine Herausforderung für die Infrastruktur. an der Kompression arbeitet NHK auch noch.
Leider nur im 12Ghz Band in Japan und ab 2020 dann im 21Ghz Band.

Meine Meinung:
2016 werden wir in DE wohl nicht mehr als 1080p haben, also deutlich weniger.
Die  Japaner  zeigen also mal wieder wo der Hammer hängt und sind der technische Vorreiter.
Dazu ist dieser sowas wie ARD und ZDF hier, also ein öffentlich-rechtlicher Sender.

Quelle: Japan's NHK eyes 8K TV broadcasting from 2016 - CES, Nippon Hoso Kyokai, consumer electronics, TVs - Hardware - Techworld, aber gefunden auf: NHK startet 8K-TV-Ausstrahlung bereits ab 2016 - ComputerBase


----------



## ryzen1 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Japanischer TV Sender sendet ab 2016 in 8k.*

Wird echt geil Mitten im Leben, Familien im Brennpunkt oder Frauentausch irgendwann mal in 8k zu sehen


----------



## beren2707 (7. Januar 2013)

Die Privaten sind die letzten, die ohne Gegenleistung HD anbieten, ich sage nur HD+. Daher wird, wie vom TE erwähnt, wohl auch bei uns der Weg über die ÖR-Sender gehen, die ja aktuell immerhin in 720p senden. Wird noch einige Jahre bei uns dauern, bis endlich mal 1080p flächendeckend Standard sein wird - wir wärs, wenn mit den immensen GEZ-Erhöhungen statt teurer Moderatoren, fetter(er) Intendantengehälter und noch aufwendiger produzierter Schmonzetten mal etwas Geld in diese Richtung fließen könnte? Von 4k oder gar 8k spricht ja gar keiner, denn das kommt bei uns wahrscheinlich nichtmal in den nächsten zehn Jahren im TV an.


----------



## Ahab (7. Januar 2013)

8K? Was zur Hölle...!? Ist 4K schon wieder überholt?  Ich finde das ganze so unnötig. Lieber mal 1080p flächendeckend etablieren - für ALLE Medien. Aber stumpf mehr Pixel reinbonern ist ja scheinbar immer besser...


----------



## ryzen1 (7. Januar 2013)

Aber irgendwie entgeht mir der Sinn von 4k oder gar 8k.
Ok bei Spielen kann man gut und gerne bis auf 4k hochschalten.

Aber beim TV schaun?
Um hier wirklichen nutzen zu haben, brauch ich doch wirklich einen über 60" TV. So ein Monster wird wohl auch wenn die 4k TVs bezahlbar werden eher weniger in Deutschen Haushalten anzutreffen sein.


----------



## Yellowbear (7. Januar 2013)

Da wäre es doch interessant, wie dort der aktuelle Stand ist: Senden die denn momentan in 720p, 1080p oder 4K?

Ich bin ja der Meinung, dass es gar keinen Sinn macht, die Auflösung bis ins Unendliche zu steigern. So große Fernseher kann sich niemand zuhause aufstellen und auf herkömmlichen Größen kann man 8K VS. 4K auf Distanz auch nicht mehr erkennen. Habs logischerweise noch nicht ausprobiert, aber so stelle ich mir das vor. Vielleicht findet jemand in 10 Jahren ja auch diesen Post und schmunzelt über die Naivität.


----------



## DerpMonstah (7. Januar 2013)

Find's gut, dass das vorran geht


----------



## turbosnake (7. Januar 2013)

Die haben auch schon Full HD in den 90ern gesendet und ich meinte nur das dieser Sender auch ein ÖR ist.
Und 4k ist nicht neu, dank Superwip weiß ich das es den 1. Monitor schon vor 10 Jahrn gab!


Hier mal eine  Zeittafel:http://www.nhk.or.jp/digital/en/super_hi/NHKsuperHiV_english.pdf
Danach Olympia in Peking schon in 4k und mit 8k kommt auch 22.2!


----------



## ryzen1 (7. Januar 2013)

Yellowbear schrieb:


> So große Fernseher kann sich niemand zuhause aufstellen und auf herkömmlichen Größen kann man 8K VS. 4K auf Distanz auch nicht mehr erkennen. Habs logischerweise noch nicht ausprobiert, aber so stelle ich mir das vor.


 
Eben. Ich kann bis heute aus der Entfernung aus der ich Fernsehschaue keinen Unterschied zwischen 720p und 1080p erkennen (auf 42")


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2013)

Ich wäre ja schon froh wenn das TV mal Full HD bieten würde hier in unserem Land.


----------



## meik19081999 (7. Januar 2013)

Doch man kann einen unterschied merken letztens endlich mal neuen fernseher geholt un von 720p auf 1080p un ich merk nen gut sehbaren unterschied aber auch je nach fernseher hatte davor aber auch samsung


----------



## turbosnake (7. Januar 2013)

@ryzen1
Da ist dein TV einfach zu klein, also entweder näher ran oder einen größeren  kaufen.
Erstbester Link aus einem mir bekannten Forum:http://www.hifi-forum.de/viewthread-124-4426.html, der Rechner soll ganz gut sein;http://www.vono.ch/akustik/ersteHilfe/bildschirm/#abst


----------



## OdlG (7. Januar 2013)

Yellowbear schrieb:


> Da wäre es doch interessant, wie dort der aktuelle Stand ist: Senden die denn momentan in 720p, 1080p oder 4K?


Meines Wissens nach ist in Japan schon seit einiger Zeit 4K im Fernsehen zu sehen. Flächendeckend wohl gemerkt. Da krümeln wir mit 720p noch etwas hinterher^^


----------



## Star_KillA (7. Januar 2013)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Wird echt geil Mitten im Leben, Familien im Brennpunkt oder Frauentausch irgendwann mal in 8k zu sehen



Dein ernst ?


----------



## Seabound (7. Januar 2013)

8k! Und dann nen Porno! Das Leben lohnt sich endlich wieder!


----------



## neflE (7. Januar 2013)

OdlG schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach ist in Japan schon seit einiger Zeit 4K im Fernsehen zu sehen. Flächendeckend wohl gemerkt. Da krümeln wir mit 720p noch etwas hinterher^^



Da frag ich mich doch, ob es dort bezahlbare Monitore in der Auflösung gibt?


----------



## Dayst (7. Januar 2013)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie entgeht mir der Sinn von 4k oder gar 8k.
> Ok bei Spielen kann man gut und gerne bis auf 4k hochschalten.
> 
> Aber beim TV schaun?
> Um hier wirklichen nutzen zu haben, brauch ich doch wirklich einen über 60" TV. So ein Monster wird wohl auch wenn die 4k TVs bezahlbar werden eher weniger in Deutschen Haushalten anzutreffen sein.


 
Eben da hast du Nagel auf den Punkt getroffen jeder Mensch in Deutschland bzw. Haushalt bräuchte ein Fernseher der die Technik einsetzt...und zum einen sind 1920x1080p auf einen 60" Fernseher auf eine nähe von 1-2m sowas von verpixelt, da lohnt sich überhaupt nicht mit 4k oder 8k


----------



## turbosnake (7. Januar 2013)

Es braucht nicht jeder Haushalt einen TV, da sich das Programm auch per Stream abrufen lässt und  b nie eine 100% Deckung erreicht wird.
Sobald 25% die Technik nutzen muss daran gearbeitet werden und sboald es mehr als 50% nutzen muss es komplett umgestzt sein.

Aber deinen 2 Satz musst du nochmal erläutern.
Wenn es verpixelt ist, dann ist es doch richtig die Aufllösung hochzuschrauben?
Laut der HP oben Mindestabstand bei 60" und 1080p 2m.


----------



## ZeroX360 (7. Januar 2013)

Ist in Japan nicht Platzmangel?
Wie können die sich solche riesen TV's hinkloppen?
Wahrscheinlich wird es nur für die reichere Bevölkerung sein.


----------



## Jackjan (7. Januar 2013)

Ich finde 1080p ist vorallem für PC-Bildschirme total ausreichend, da PC Bildschirme im Durchschnitt 24"(schätze ich mal) haben und man dort ein scharfes Bild hat. Bei sehr wohlhabenden Gamern kann ich auch noch eine Auslösung von 2560x1440 verstehen, wenn diese einen etwas größeren Bildschirm besitzen.

Nun zu den Fernsehern. Wenn ich in den Saturn gehe und mir ein Mitarbeiter ihre neuen Bravia Fernseher, mit einem tollen Fußballspiel vorstellen wollen, muss ich erst mehrmal hinsehen, um dort von nahen überhaupt was zu sehen. Bei Fernsehern finde ich eine Auflösung von 1080p zu wenig. Dort kann ich dann doch verstehen, warum man 2k oder sogar 4k will, aber 8k ist meiner Meinung nach einfach eine Erfindung um zu zeigen, was man alles (besitzen)kann. Ehrlich gesagt plane ich nämlich nicht meine Wohnzimmerwand in einen neuen Vollwandfernseher umzubauen.


----------



## ryzen1 (7. Januar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> @ryzen1
> Da ist dein TV einfach zu klein, also entweder näher ran oder einen größeren  kaufen.
> Erstbester Link aus einem mir bekannten Forum:Optimale Sehabstnde HDTV, HDTV - HIFI-FORUM, der Rechner soll ganz gut sein;Bildschirmdiagonale — Vono Labs GmbH


 
Siehst du da habens wir schon wieder. Ich müsste also einen größeren TV kaufen um überhaupt nutzen aus 4k zu ziehen. Bei mir würde zwar ein 60" TV reinpassen. Aber das sieht dann aus wie Schneewittchen im Haus der 7 Zwerge 

Aber danke für die Links.



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Dein ernst ?


 
Wohl eher nicht


----------



## Yellowbear (7. Januar 2013)

Jackjan schrieb:


> Ich finde 1080p ist vorallem für PC-Bildschirme total ausreichend, da PC Bildschirme im Durchschnitt 24"(schätze ich mal) haben und man dort ein scharfes Bild hat. Bei sehr wohlhabenden Gamern kann ich auch noch eine Auslösung von 2560x1440 verstehen, wenn diese einen etwas größeren Bildschirm besitzen.


 
Sehe ich witzigerweise umgekehrt: Bei PC-Bildschirmen sitzt man viel näher dran als an Fernsehern. Klar "reicht" 1080p aus, aber hier finde ich das Beispiel von Apples "Retina Display" ganz passend: Wenn du einmal gesehen hast, wie dicht man Pixel stopfen kann, willst du nicht mehr zurück. Hab danach nochmal auf meinen alten iPod Touch geschaut und das Display kam mir plötzlich total pixelig vor. Hatte leider noch keine Gelegenheit, das Display auf der neuen Macbook-Reihe zu sehen, aber 2880x1800 auf einem 15 Zoll Display, das sind schon tolle Auflösungen. Das selbe will ich jetzt noch auf meinem 27 Zoll Bildschirm. 
Bei PC-Bildschirmen kann man es von mir aus gerne so lange steigern, bis man auch bei nahem Hinsehen keine Pixel mehr erkennt. Dann bin ich glücklich.


----------



## Rayken (7. Januar 2013)

ZeroX360 schrieb:


> Ist in Japan nicht Platzmangel?
> Wie können die sich solche riesen TV's hinkloppen?
> Wahrscheinlich wird es nur für die reichere Bevölkerung sein.


 
In Japan haben die vermutlich schon eine TV Wand ala´ Barney Stinson


----------



## OdlG (7. Januar 2013)

neflE schrieb:


> Da frag ich mich doch, ob es dort bezahlbare Monitore in der Auflösung gibt?


Muss es ja  Aber ich habe das auch nur von einem Verwandten gehört, der in der Branche tätig ist.


----------



## DerpMonstah (7. Januar 2013)

@OdlG
Was kostet denn so ein 80 Zoll 4k/8K TV dort?


----------



## Seabound (7. Januar 2013)

80 Zoll Full HD bekommst du hierzulande ab 4000 €. Full HD! 


EDIT: Grad was bei Heise gefunden. LG hat nen *4k* TV in 84 Zoll im Programm (84LM9600). Der kostet in Korea umgerechnet 17.500,00 €. Dann kannst du dir überlegen, was 8k 80 Zoll kostet...


----------



## BadSanta92 (7. Januar 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> @OdlG
> Was kostet denn so ein 80 Zoll 4k/8K TV dort?


 das würde mich auch interessieren 




Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> 80 Zoll Full HD bekommst du hierzulande ab 4000 €. Full HD!


 
nice


----------



## turbosnake (7. Januar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> 80 Zoll Full HD bekommst du hierzulande ab 4000 €. Full HD!


 Und 4k in Korea von LG um 20.000 Euro, aber ich denke ein Beamer ist bei der Diagonale besser.


----------



## Jackjan (7. Januar 2013)

Das stimmt schon, wenn man sich einmal daran gewöhnt hat, stoßt man automattisch alles niedrigere dadrunter ab 
Ich bin (leider) noch nicht in den Genuss von sowas gekommen.


----------



## kühlprofi (7. Januar 2013)

ZeroX360 schrieb:


> Ist in Japan nicht Platzmangel?
> Wie können die sich solche riesen TV's hinkloppen?
> Wahrscheinlich wird es nur für die reichere Bevölkerung sein.


 
Jetzt weisst du doch warum dort Platzmangel herrscht und teilweise viele in der Armut landen


----------



## mr.4EvEr (7. Januar 2013)

Kürzlich habe ich im MM den hier gesehen : Toshiba 55ZL2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ganz ehrlich: Ne Sauerei, dass unsere TV-Übertragung so "Minderwertig" ist, ich habe mir schon fast überlegt, mir den zu "borgen"


----------



## neflE (7. Januar 2013)

bei ner Reaktionszeit von nur 5ms ist das ding gar nicht so unbrauchbar


----------



## plaGGy (7. Januar 2013)

Wer es braucht 

Auf 2 Meter Entfernung kann ich nicht mehr zwischen 720p und 1080p unterscheiden.
Eventuell für Großbildschrimübertragungen aka Public Viewing recht cool, aber für zuhause wieder mal Luxus den kein Mensch braucht, auch nicht wenn er ihn sich leisten kann.


----------



## Andrej (7. Januar 2013)

Augenkrebs kommt.Ich glaube in Deutschland werden wir erst im Jahre 2050 Sendungen in solch eine Qualität sehen.
Bei Steigenden GEZ Gebüren.


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (7. Januar 2013)

Wahnsinn -.- 


Glaub aber eher das bei uns in Deutschland in den nächsten Jahren schon verstärkt auf 4K gehen wird 

Full HD 1080p is ja e überall Standart


----------



## Miteshu (7. Januar 2013)

Japan ist halt in technischen Bereichen ein Stück weiter.

4k-Tv bei amazon.jp etwa 4,5k €

Amazon.jp

Toshiba Regza 55xS5


----------



## Yellowbear (7. Januar 2013)

$$HardwareKing$$ schrieb:


> Full HD 1080p is ja e überall Standart



Nicht im Rundfunkbereich. Bei weitem nicht.


----------



## BadSanta92 (7. Januar 2013)

plaGGy schrieb:


> Wer es braucht
> 
> Auf 2 Meter Entfernung kann ich nicht mehr zwischen 720p und 1080p unterscheiden.
> Eventuell für Großbildschrimübertragungen aka Public Viewing recht cool, aber für zuhause wieder mal Luxus den kein Mensch braucht, auch nicht wenn er ihn sich leisten kann.



Es gibt aber auch Leute die einen Unterschied bemerken


----------



## -Atlanter- (7. Januar 2013)

> Full HD 1080p is ja e überall Standart



Nichtmal 720p ist bei allen Sendern Standart.

Kann man eigentlich 8k-Qualität überhaupt über heutiges Satellitenfernsehen übertragen?


----------



## Match-Maker (7. Januar 2013)

Hoffentlich gibt es so ab 2015 wenigstens mal bezahlbare 4k-Monitore.


----------



## neflE (7. Januar 2013)

Wa haben eigentlich die Leute damals (Sorry ich interessiere mich erst seit ein Paar Jahren für Technik und nehme das alles mehr oder weniger Bewusst wahr) gesagt, als auf Bildschirmen eine höhere Auflösung angekündigt wurde? An den Wechsel zu *hochmodernen* HD Fernsehern kann ich mich noch erinnern, aber haben noch weiter vorher die Menschen nicht vielleicht auch gedacht, das eine Höhere Auflösung unnötig ist? solange bis Man es dann mit eigen Augen gesehen hat?
Z.b. Von VGA auf svga und so weiter?


----------



## Norisk699 (8. Januar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Der japanische TV Sender 'NHK' ist mal wieder Vorreiter in Sachen Auflösung, da sie schon 2016 (statt 2012) TV Programm in 8k, das sind  7,680*4,320 Pixel. ( Super Hi-Vision)
> Getestet wurde diese Technick schon beiden Olypmpischen  Sommerspielen in London.
> Allerdings sind die ungepackten 26 Gigabit pro sekunde  eine Herausforderung für die Infrastruktur. an der Kompression arbeitet NHK auch noch.
> Leider nur im 12Ghz Band in Japan und ab 2020 dann im 21Ghz Band.
> ...


 

lol...lasst mich raten: das ist irgendein Pay-TV Pornokanal, oder? 

EDIT: ok ok... ein öffentlich rechtlicher also... Die machen`s richtig!
In Deutschland sind unsere öffentlich rechtlichen so doof und fangen mit so halben Sachen wie 720p-Umrüstung an... Wie blöd kann man sein. Es war damals schon absehbar dass 1080p für die (von damals aus gesehen) nächsten 10 Jahre der Standard sein wird und die rüsten auf 720p um...  argh...


----------



## keinnick (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Japanischer TV Sender sendet ab 2016 in 8k.*



ryzen1 schrieb:


> Wird echt geil Mitten im Leben, Familien im Brennpunkt oder Frauentausch irgendwann mal in 8k zu sehen



Wahahaa, ich musste lachen! 

@Topic:

Schön, dass es vorangeht. Ich glaub zwar nicht, dass wir hier in Deutschland in absehbarer Zeit was davon haben werden aber irgendwer muss ja den Anfang machen.


----------



## Austi2k (8. Januar 2013)

Mal ganz ehrlich, zum Fernsehen benutzt ich einen ganz normalen Röhrenfernseher ohne HD und den ganzen schnickschnack.
Ich kann die Bilder erkennen und das reicht mir. Für den Mist der zzt. im TV läuft brauchen wir kein HD


----------



## Supeq (8. Januar 2013)

Austi2k schrieb:


> Für den Mist der zzt. im TV läuft brauchen wir kein HD


 
Ja noch gehts, aber wenn die Rückrunde losgeht, dann brauch man das


----------



## Seabound (8. Januar 2013)

Für die Formel 1 brauch ich das auch  jetzt jedoch, isses mir egal!


----------



## Dragonix (9. Januar 2013)

Halbwegs zum Thema passend: Eutelsat startet *4*k Testkanal. Viel Spaß beim Testen, vielleicht kann ja jemand berichten, ich bin zur Zeit nur auf 19,2 und 28,2 unterwegs, und für nen Testkanal geh ich etz nich auf's Dach...
Eutelsat startet 4K-Demokanal | heise online


----------



## DerpMonstah (9. Januar 2013)

Cool, mal schauen ob ich ohne Neuausrichtung n Bild bekomme...


----------



## Supeq (9. Januar 2013)

Wenn Ihr unbedingt 4K Material haben möchtet, dann geht doch einfach auf Youtube. Dafür muss keiner seine Satschüssel verstellen ^^


----------



## DerpMonstah (9. Januar 2013)

Aufnahmen mit ner Kartoffel werden auf 4K auch nicht schöner.


----------



## blackout24 (14. Januar 2013)

Was Youtube 1080p nennt ist meist auch keins, sondern einfach nur hoch gescaled und bis zu Unkenntlichkeit komprimiert.


----------



## Seabound (15. Januar 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Aufnahmen mit ner Kartoffel werden auf 4K auch nicht schöner.



Oh doch! Seit ich mit 47 Zoll Full HD unterwegs bin, fällt einem bei den "nicht HD Sendern" erst mal auf, wie Bescheiden die herkömmliche Bildqualität eigentlich ist. 

In Full HD sieht im direkten Vergleichfe also auch ne Kartoffel richtig gut aus


----------



## Skipper81Ger (15. Januar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> 8k! Und dann nen Porno! Das Leben lohnt sich endlich wieder!



Naja. Ich sag's mal so. Manchmal ist weniger mehr...


----------

